# swimming pool/dog door



## mariemom1 (Dec 21, 2012)

ok, I already posted a question today but I have another- sorry ! I love that I found a group of people that know about this breed though. I keep getting bad advice in real life from lab owners,etc-lol

We have a non fenced pool in backyard. Should Lincoln fall/jump in, will he know instinctively how to swim ? I am assuming so , but I may need to teach him how to get out?
He is never alone in the back yard for now, so not an immediate issue. 


As he get older ( 2 yrs old?) I was thinking of adding a doggy door? Any thoughts on that too?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wouldn't put a doggy door in if you have a pool. In fact, I wouldn't let him near the pool unless he is supervised. I know of 2 incidents where dogs fell in the pool. One was rescued and the other not so lucky. If a dog panics, he probably won't remember how to get out. I wouldn't take any chances.
The dog that was rescued was Gucci. I'm sure Kara will chime in


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree. I definitely wouldn't put in a dog door if it would give him direct access to a pool area. It would be asking for trouble. In fact, I feel that someone should be out with him at all times, no matter how old he is, under those circumstances. It only takes a second.

Our area has a high coyote population, so I would never trust a dog door here. Tyler is 15 years old and since moving to Cape Cod seven years ago, he has not been out alone even with a fenced-in backyard. In fact, who ever is out with him, has an air horn in hand.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I would also say no to the doggie door... to many things can happen. I am over protective, but I never let Tillie out unattended. Occasionally if it is gorgeous outside and she wants to sun bathe, I will let her stay out, but leave the door open so I can keep a close eye on her.
About the pool, I wouldn't assume he can swim. When the weather warms up take him in and be right there and guide him towards the steps, several times over several days so he KNOWS where the steps are so in case he does fall in, hopefully he would know how to get out.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I would NEVER leave a dog unattended within reach of a pool. My mom was dogsitting for my sister's Pomeranian and he found the pool and drowned before anyone knew he was in that part of the yard. This fall, I rented a house with a pool in FL and we had to walk past the pool to get to the outside potty area. On the way back in, I was walking in the lead and Baxter was last. I heard a "splash" and turned immediately to see that he had fallen in the pool! I got him out right away, but it's easy to see how dogs drown, though their natural inclination is to doggy paddle. Baxter also had an incident where he tried to walk on the solar cover of the pool and was able to jump back out when his feet got wet, but I worried all the time that he could fall in between the edge and the solar cover and then I wouldn't be able to see where he was to help him out. Gave me nightmares.

In the summer, I would purposefully take your puppy into the pool and teach him how to find the stairs, but I would after that, never give him the opportunity to be in that pool unsupervised. No matter the dog's age, they are always like living with a toddler and we must always be on guard.

Just my two cents!
Alanna


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

When I first got Rosie, she was 4 mnsold. I put her in the deep end of the pool and walked along the side caling her until she found the steps. She can swim like a fish, right out of the pool. I don'wor aout her ate the first year. She and the cats and chickens can all swim, but none of them will get in willingly. As far as the dogie door, I am afraid that soe varmit will come in--like a **** or SNAKE.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

We have a pool cover that is child safe. we totally trust it with millers weight and have had the neighbors lab get on it once, not on purpose, her ball rolled on it lol.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My pool is frozen over this morning. Rosie is staying away from it, but Jethro is curious. I can't watch him as he has left the yard. Hopefully he won't step out on it today.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope he doesn't either. Some dogs love water my sisters dogs will run and jump in.


----------



## mariemom1 (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks for the advice. No doggy door I think---
I live in FL , so pool open 24/7, other than the occasional winter cold front.
I think I will ensure he can find the steps as suggested


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

My Aunty has a Maltese cross ****tzu and it has access to the yard via a doggy door which goes out to a pool in fenced. They will regularly get the dog in the pool to train her how to get out but otherwise she doesn't go in.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

